# First bath of the year



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

It was finally warm enough here on a day I had time to give the dogs their first bath of the year. They had alot of winter on them and really needed it. 

Frigga was quite stinky and her coat became much brighter and some shades lighter after her bath. With her close coat she dried very quickly. I can handle her okay while cleaning her so I was sure to bathe her first because I knew the next one in line would be much harder.

Odin hates baths and manages to make me feel like a crumb for washing him. Not to mention that although he's past his prime now he's still incredibly strong. He struggled and shook hard throwing me about 6 or 8 feet! I'm not a small man either at 6' 0" and 230 llbs but he tossed me off like a rag doll! It was well worth it though. Although he was not so stinky as Frigga his coat was more compressed than I realized. His coat is much heavier than Frigga's and so takes much longer to dry but after his bath his feathers were bright and full and his mane! Oh his mane was as luxurious and as magnificent as a lion's! He is my beloved boy and of course I know him extremely well but I was startled to see how handsome he was. It did indeed make the effort worth the struggle.

After 40+ years with GSDs the one thing I still can't figure out is why dogs that love puddles, creaks, ponds, lakes and even the ocean so well think a little water from a garden hose is the most excruciating torture devised by man?


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDad
> 
> After 40+ years with GSDs the one thing I still can't figure out is why dogs that love puddles, creaks, ponds, lakes and even the ocean so well think a little water from a garden hose is the most excruciating torture devised by man?


If you ever figure why this is, please share it with the rest of the class.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs don't mind baths at all. I only give them one when absolutely necessary and they are very cooperative. But I don't use the outside hose, They go in the tub,& I have a handheld sprayer(which I have used since I had skin kids, washing hair is sooo much easier) The only thing that is a drag, is my back kills and then I have to thoroughly clean the bathroom...


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

Have you tried slightly warm water from an indoor faucet thru the hose? If not, the faucet adapter is just a couple of dollars. It sure helped us! And I don't wash the face at all, or use any scented shampoo, so maybe that makes some difference. (I just wipe off the face with a damp cloth when needed.)

My big old girl just had her first bath in a while, too. Not a big change in appearance, but the fur sure feels nice again!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh I've tried washing him inside. My reward was a messy bathroom a cracked toilet and a knot on my head from hitting the tile as he bucked me away. Nope, I'll stick to outside thanks.


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSDadOh I've tried washing him inside. My reward was a messy bathroom a cracked toilet and a knot on my head from hitting the tile as he bucked me away. Nope, I'll stick to outside thanks.


Been there, done that, and won't try it again! I do it in the driveway, with slightly warm water thru a hose from the faucet in the garage sink. It might help to have a couple of anchored leads as your assistant, but I haven't needed to try that.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mamagoose
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDad
> ...


please do when you get the answers, it's like torture giving Emma a bath, but give her a mud puddle and she's all happy...go figure, right?


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Jenniferky
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mamagoose
> ...


I should have mentioned - My girl, who is sooo easy to bathe, shows no desire to go into the river (at the edge of our yard) or lakes. I don't know if she's ever been for a swim. She's as good as any at finding mud, however.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDad I still can't figure out is why dogs that love puddles, creaks, ponds, lakes and even the ocean so well think a little water from a garden hose is the most excruciating torture devised by man?


Gracie walks around puddles and thinks creeks, ponds, lakes and rivers are the son of satan. Now, put a sprinkler on and she's the happiest girl in the world....turn on the shower and she runs away to hide. Go figure?!!!!


----------

